# what steps do you do when launching your t-shirt website...



## trytobecool (Jan 21, 2009)

launching funny t-shirt site. i thought to ask if you guys do something special while launching your websites. 

will be sending product/t-shirt for review to blog/site owners. this is kind a huge trend in most popular t-shirt sites. i guess this gives good start for limited budget business(like mine)

these are options which planning to do for limited time till budget lasts..
-ppc
-banner marketing
-facebook ads

a) what else you guys do?
b) any website who saw did great launch of their website recently?


----------



## sobergoose (Mar 23, 2011)

trytobecool said:


> launching funny t-shirt site. i thought to ask if you guys do something special while launching your websites.
> 
> will be sending product/t-shirt for review to blog/site owners. this is kind a huge trend in most popular t-shirt sites. i guess this gives good start for limited budget business(like mine)
> 
> ...


Hi 

I have just launched myself and found that submitting press releases quite helpful in getting your label out there. 
Try Prlog.com, free-press-release.com, prfire.co.uk and many more .....
You could shoot a quick youtube movie - I have'nt done that yet! 
Submit articels to squidoo.com and wetpaint.com
I guess you have already spent time on SEO? 
If not come back to me and I can tell you what I have done there. 

Hope this helps.
Cheers 

Chris


----------



## trytobecool (Jan 21, 2009)

will also be submitting to few top level directories (yahoo, botw etc..)


----------



## shirtnewbie (May 24, 2011)

Don't forget to focus on SEO for your website. It takes 1 to 2 months for google to crawl sometimes. But that will help you out in the long run.
Good luck with your site


----------



## 4C Print Shop (Sep 8, 2010)

Persistence this is not mentioned too often, but it takes time for page rank as well as SEO


----------



## sobergoose (Mar 23, 2011)

mrdean78 said:


> Persistence this is not mentioned too often, but it takes time for page rank as well as SEO


Indeed SEO is key to a successful online business, no matter how good the product you have to get visitors to your site. 
I was recommended DIY Website Promotion | How to Create and Submit Websites to Search Engines like Google | Free Site Submission | Website Ranking | Do It Yourself via this website, check it out it's quite useful. 

Still struggling with the key phrases and think I will have to get some expert help as all of my hits are direct from links and none from searches on google. 
any advice would be appreciated? 

Cheers


----------



## trytobecool (Jan 21, 2009)

sphinn.com is great source for seo/sem knowledge. check out once in a week or two, it will give you great ideas/techniques about different topics.

@sobergoose use google keyword tool to find some (targeted) related keywords & pick those in categories/product names on your site.


----------



## sobergoose (Mar 23, 2011)

trytobecool said:


> sphinn.com is great source for seo/sem knowledge. check out once in a week or two, it will give you great ideas/techniques about different topics.
> 
> @sobergoose use google keyword tool to find some (targeted) related keywords & pick those in categories/product names on your site.



Thanks for the tips. I have checked out Sphinn and there is some good stuff on there, cheers. I will keep at it with the keywords!m


----------



## sobergoose (Mar 23, 2011)

butlermarie38 said:


> SEO is important to create visibility to your website. Apart from Press Release submissions to top PR sites, Article submission, targeting some forums will help you up in rankings. Sending product/t-shirt for review to blog/site owners is a great idea. You can create testimonials section on your site with these reviews. That creates credibility among visitors.
> All the Best!


Thanks

Do you have any suggestions to blogs in the UK or forums that are UK based please? 
I am also finding twitter to be very good...


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

Make sure you have friends and people who did not build the website test the website. You want to be confident that people can find things easily, understand how to make a purchase and that the site works well without any glitches. Many people forget this step in the rush to get the site live and end up with a site that doesn't work as well as it should. 

Remember, if your site doesn't convert it doesn't matter how many people visit it.


----------

